# broken window DIY!!!



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

I seen this on TERRA's blog and thought it was a great idea! 



TK421 said:


> This is a great question and I actually know the answer!!
> 
> I have done "broken windows" before and the best thing I've found is to take the frosted contact paper and cut it apart to look like fractured glass. This works really well because you can apply it to the inside or outside of the window. The semi-transparent frosted contact paper takes on the appearance of the "glass" while the actual glass pane (which is transparent) disapears. I really like this method because it still stands out at night -- just so long as you don't case a glare on the window to show that it's solid.
> 
> ...


----------

